# "You're my boy Blue"



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here are some pics of my Blue Crawfish cleverly named Blue after the old man in the movie old school.

It is my first crawfish and its actually pretty cool, always walking about and climing all the time. 
Hes in a 20gal and I just added 12 tigerbarbs in with him, some may become a snack but oh well.
He peeled his shell twice in the first month I got him and has grown quite a bit.

Would adding a second one be a good Idea?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I use to have a blue male that breed with a reg crayfish and I ended up with blue babies. When they were really small looked plain and I didnt care about them so I put in a 3" rhom and he ate all of them for one and after a while it turned blue I was so bummed. Very nice crayfish


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a sweet looking crawfish Feefa, they are real cool arent they? i had one a little while back and it loved to climb and dig and make caves in the sand and stuff, real fun and interesting to wathc thats for sure.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That thing has awesome color


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool little crayfish! I used to keep a 55 gallon full of regulars to feed to my Fahaka puffer. It was fun watching them fight over food and females.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> Cool little crayfish! I used to keep a 55 gallon full of regulars to feed to my Fahaka puffer. It was fun watching them fight over food and females.


Do you know how to tell the difference between males and females and should I try adding a female?

Thanks for the words guys I really like him too


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow sexy cray fish feefa









do they taste good too?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

People do eat them but I have never tried them personally


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lobster crabs and crayfish are really really tasty. with a side of ravioli mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

It just so happens you have a male Feefa









Here is a link for further info

http://www.bluecrayfish.com/gender.htm

They say you should only add a female for short periods of time or he can kill her


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

cool creature! nice looking tank as expected..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> cool creature! nice looking tank as expected..


Thanks JB I try my best


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice cray fish I really like the color I put a couple in my tank but they ended eating each other or getting eatin by the P's


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

TJcali said:


> Very nice cray fish I really like the color I put a couple in my tank but they ended eating each other or getting eatin by the P's


Yeah p's can make quick work of these lil guys, best to house them with dithers


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking crawfish Feefa, what do you have it in with?


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

very nice! mind sharing some full tank pics? how is he like? is he active? what do you feed him? i want one of these....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> Sweet looking crawfish Feefa, what do you have it in with?


I have 12 tiger barbs and an angle fish in with him.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

p1ranha said:


> very nice! mind sharing some full tank pics? how is he like? is he active? what do you feed him? i want one of these....


He is actually very active and so cool to watch.
I feec sinking cichlid gold pellets but they say you can also feed flakes but I find pellets less messy.

Here is a full tank shot of the 20gal hes in before I added the tiger barbs.
The tank has quite a bit of fish but I am running an ac 20 and 70 to help with the bio load, and I do lrg frequent waterchanges


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice crab....and thanks for the tease. lol


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

Feefa said:


> very nice! mind sharing some full tank pics? how is he like? is he active? what do you feed him? i want one of these....


He is actually very active and so cool to watch.
I feec sinking cichlid gold pellets but they say you can also feed flakes but I find pellets less messy.

Here is a full tank shot of the 20gal hes in before I added the tiger barbs.
The tank has quite a bit of fish but I am running an ac 20 and 70 to help with the bio load, and I do lrg frequent waterchanges

View attachment 189228

[/quote]

wow nice man! after hearing this, i've decided to look for 1 myself.. thanks!
doesnt he get the other fish?


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, quick question, is a 10 gallon to small for one?
What's the price of one, and i wonder where i can find one lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

SpecialEffect said:


> Wow, quick question, is a 10 gallon to small for one?
> What's the price of one, and i wonder where i can find one lol


Big Als have them all the time


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> Wow, quick question, is a 10 gallon to small for one?
> What's the price of one, and i wonder where i can find one lol


Big Als have them all the time








[/quote]

Yeah and a 10gallon is fine but a 20gal is better :rasp:


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

hmm, i wonder where i can find one in quebec :/ or where i can get one if i order shipped...

anyone got any ideas?


----------

